# Pheasant hunting at its best.



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Was out Sat with some friends and had a stellar day of hunting. Theses are the days that remain in memory forever.[attachment=0:12hnzn5x]pheasant 10-24-12 small.jpg[/attachment:12hnzn5x]


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmmm I can't wait for the opener!!!


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice haul. What state did you hunt?


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

This is Baja Ca,Mexico


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm new to utah county, does anyone have a genral direction they could point me in for phesants? ( I'M NOT ASKING FOR YOUR "BEST SPOT" JUST A bit of help. I have been looking, but have located very few, and all on private property.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

South Dakota :?: :lol: 



Seriously..... As much as it makes me tear up, pheasants are kind of like looking for bigfoot, you hear of em, but no one has exact location. There are pockets scattered around the state, but these are close held secret's, I find more Pheasants further south, but MORE means 2 in 5 days instead of one.

Sorry but true.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Pretty much anywhere along the shorelines of the lake. Great access points in some areas.


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

thank you guys good luck!


----------

